# Video of protection training with 8 month old GSD



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Just thought I would share a video of my pup doing protectioin work. We had a helper come in from Germany to our club and was with us for a couple days. Diesel is 8 months old and we've been doing a lot of foundation work with him for the OB and tracking parts of Schutzhund. We just started the protection part of Schutzhund and he is loving it, I am too.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good video!

This is about where my 1 year old is. We just started so we are working on building drive and mainly focusing on OB and tracking right now.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Looks like a very nice puppy!
Do you feel like the helper was putting a lot of pressure on him and doing a lot of "fixing?" It is hard to tell from the video.


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

I like your dog. It looks like he's a good one.

I like the amount of pressure the helpers is putting on. The problem is that he never really recognizes the dog's power and gives an appropriate reaction. If that continues the dog will start to feel helpless and not show the power any more.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good doggie


----------



## WynterCote (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm watching your video with my 4 month old pup and she's all worked up looking for the dog in the house! Lol.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

The helper did put more pressure on him then he has ever had before. What the helper was trying to fix was his bite, he wanted Diesel to get a "full" grip. The pillow we were using was too soft and kept almost folding where he had a grip on it and that made it impossable for him to regrip it.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

At 4:14 and 4:16 the helper lets the dog have a second bite. As soon as the dog goes for a second bite I would have whipped it out of his mouth and thrown it out of the dogs reach. The Idea is to get the dog to do a clean bite, first time, every time. If it opens its mouth it's lost the prey.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Have your lazy helper suit up. That is a pet peeve of mine. Not an apron but scratch pants. The scratch pants are part of the whole picture.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Why insult and cut down the helper? And why should he suit up when working on grips with a puppy - with a tug? Use your knowledge and experience for good, giving help and advice and encouragement - otherwise it just sounds like you are having a bad day and lashing out randomly in an effort to make yourself feel better. 

However, I love your avatar - that is one cute Rottie!! I'm sure that someone who likes Rottweilers can't be all bad!


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

That was help. If you're a helper suit up. Doesn't make any difference if you're just doing rag work you suit up. As I said show the entire picture.


----------



## HMV (May 17, 2010)

I must admit our helper always gets suited up, even with puppies when using the flirt.
The dog learns very quickly that the suit means it's time to get down to business. 

The sight of the suit will start to get the dog more alert he will start to associate the suit with the sleeve. Most dogs will start yapping and barking with excitement as they see the helper getting dressed and producing the necessary equipment. It's all part of the training. Get the dog use to attacking the helper in the suit from day one. The more things that become run of the mill to the dog the less of a Chance things have of going wrong when it comes to testing him. 

With a dog the same age as yours I would definitely get suited up. The dog is young, excited, nice new set of teeth but lacks experience, the chances of it missing the pillow is increased and so is the chance of the helper ending up with a couple of stitches. For the sake of taking a few minutes to get properly dressed the helper could save himself a lot of pain later.


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree the helper should be suited up for the work and he does suit up for protection. The only reason the helper is not suited up in this video is because we were in the middle of doing OB with all the dogs in the club. Something came up and I had to leave early that day but the helper wanted to work my dog in protection before I left. All the members agreed to let him work my dog before I left and then they would continue with the OB for the other dogs.


----------

